# Flag



## Edragon (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah.. kinda dumb.. but i dont know how to change the flag below my avatar


----------



## MystikEkoez (Nov 16, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01
Change your country.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah there...


----------



## Edragon (Nov 16, 2008)

I tries.. but if i only put the country in

"Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information."







Edit: 

"The error returned was:
You must complete the form fully before proceeding. Please go back and check the data you entered."

but i cant/dont wanna put in website url, ICQ UIN,..


----------



## dice (Nov 16, 2008)

I have no idea what you're on about but I can do it for you if you like (look you're now in Latvia!), just tell me which country you want it set to.


----------



## Edragon (Nov 16, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you're on about but I can do it for you if you like (look you're now in Latvia!), just tell me which country you want it set to.



o.0 lol..
Well, can u change it to Australia? TY


----------



## edracon (Nov 16, 2008)

Woah!  Your username is almost identical to mine!


----------



## dice (Nov 16, 2008)

done (in a sec)


----------



## Edragon (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@edracon lol.. yeah


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you using a skin other than the default V3 skin?  If so, set the skin to default and then try it (not that it matters now but try it anyways).


----------



## Edragon (Nov 18, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Are you using a skin other than the default V3 skin?  If so, set the skin to default and then try it (not that it matters now but try it anyways).



lol.. thanks..
if i use V3 this appear, the other skin doesnt have  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Country
Where do you live?"


----------

